# Hangul translation of Korean name



## LBJC

Hi all,

First post and I appreciate any help or pointers you can provide.

My partner is a Korean adoptee and she is wanting to learn more about her culture and I would like to help her. Basically, I am hoping someone can assist by providing the Hangul characters of her name as she only has a birth certificate which is in English.

Her birth name in English is Kyung Ah Park.

Thank you


----------



## alohaoe

박 경아

박(Park) is family name and 경아(Kyung-ah) is given name.
경아 sounds very feminine and pretty.


----------



## syowangza

Park (박) Is a really common Korean surname and there are several possible meanings for her given name depending on the chinese letters that goes with it

Some different meanings of Kyung-ah 경아 include:
慶雅: "Graceful celebration"
京兒: "Capital city child"
瓊娥: "Beautiful jade" or "Precious Beauty"

And here's how the name's pronounced: vocaroo . com /i/s1ohiHi5vPAX


----------



## Rance

There's usually some pattern(돌림자, etc) in Korean naming.
Although people now don't' care that much on those pattern, names were usually given by oldest man in the family like grandpa or others who specialize in naming.
So it's possible to do some guesswork to find out Hanja name.

Using statistical information:

Your partner is likely to be born between '70s and '80s in Seoul.
http://www.erumy.com/nameclub/NameSearch.aspx?searchname=경아

Also based on popularity of individual characters



선호한자 "경" *京         *(서울 경) 전체선호순 33위 / 40,572번 사용(0.4796%)
*敬         *(공경할 경) 전체선호순 74위 / 21,737번 사용(0.257%)
*慶         *(경사 경) 전체선호순 84위 / 20,525번 사용(0.2426%)
*炅         *(빛날 경) 전체선호순 110위 / 16,506번 사용(0.1951%)
*景         *(볕 경) 전체선호순 115위 / 15,401번 사용(0.1821%)                 선호한자 "아" *娥         *(예쁠 아) 전체선호순 34위 / 39,708번 사용(0.4694%)
*雅         *(맑을 아) 전체선호순 60위 / 27,361번 사용(0.3235%)
*我         *(나 아) 전체선호순 127위 / 14,090번 사용(0.1666%)
*兒         *(아이 아) 전체선호순 175위 / 10,687번 사용(0.1263%)
*峨         *(높을 아) 전체선호순 285위 / 7,048번 사용(0.0833%)


Best guess would be 京兒: "Capital city child" especially if she was born in Seoul.

But then again it's just a guesswork with little aid on statistics.
If you havㄷ information on her birth date and more(which are needed for 사주풀이), a naming expert(which I'm not...) would be able to do better job at deducing the name.


----------

